

America, Let’s Face It: China Owns Us - c1sc0
http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/america-lets-face-it-china-owns-us/

======
GrandMasterBirt
Wait its a surprise to you? What about... surprise your house is owned by the
bank until you pay it off. Is that really a shock to people?

If america stops buying from china, trust me china will be hit hard. These
relationships are pretty symbiotic. On the flip side: Did you know the very
tycoons we are righting in iraq and the middle east own a big chunk of our
debt as well?

